# cracked plastic on top of center air vents



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

my gps fell and broke the plastic area( shown in picture) the picture is just 1 on google. can any1 tell me the gm part # or what it is actually called. any help would be amazing thank you.


----------



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

if anyone has the same question like i have here is the answer to it 2006 Pontiac Gto INSTRUMENT PANEL Instrument panel Upper trim GM Parts Online


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Perfect opportunity to get a gauge pod. That replaces that piece


----------



## Justinwagner (Jul 28, 2012)

Svede1212, what is a guage pod?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## GTPpower (Aug 1, 2012)

Something like this:
Banshee Gauge Pod - 04-06 GTO - PFYC.com

Someone had drilled a hole in mine for a power cable, so I found someone parting out a car and bought one off of them.


----------

